# Concieveing magazines???



## faye77 (Oct 24, 2009)

Any mags out there you can buy to help get pregnant they all seem to be for once you are!!??
Thanks x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

There is one coming out soon called "Your Fertility"

Look out for it!!

Ruth


----------

